# muss wie aus dem Vollen geschnitzt erscheinen



## TheChabon

No estoy seguro de si esto quiere decir que la obra debe parecer como si estuviera
- íntegramente tallada (sólo tallada, sólo hecha a través de la talla; sin colado, repujado, etc.)
o 
- tallada a partir de un entero, de una única pieza [_mejor traducción de esta interpretación_: a partir del lleno (es decir, a partir del sólido, tallando el sólido; 'lleno' en el sentido de 'llenos y vacíos', la forma lograda vaciando el sólido en vez de reuniendo material en el vacío)].

Gracias.


Ein getriebenes Metallwerk soll mit geringster Mithülfe des Ciselireisens aus den Proceduren des Hämmerns hervorgehen; eine gegossene Erzstatue ist um so vollkommener, je weniger ihre Gusshaut durch Meissel, Grabstichel oder Feile verletzt wird; eine Arbeit des Kunstschmieds soll der Nachhülfe des Ciseleurs nicht bedürfen, sie soll gleichsam noch Funken sprühen, soll den klingenden Amboss nachtönen, die Feile darf nicht zu laut dazwischen kreischen. Ebenso soll ein toreutisches Werk als solches sich rein Einsprechen, es muss wie aus dem Vollen geschnitzt erscheinen; was die anderen Kräfte der Metallotechnik zur Erleichterung des Processes vorarbeiteten, soll der Art sein, dass es entweder gar nicht oder nur als dienendes Moment der Formgebung hervortritt. 

Una obra de metal repujado debe surgir del proceso de martillado con la menor intervención posible del cincelado; una estatua de fundición de bronce es tanto más perfecta cuanto menos lastiman su piel colada el cincel, el buril, y la lima; un trabajo de forja no debería necesitar la ayuda del cincelador, debería de alguna manera echar chispas, resonar con los golpes del yunque, la lima no debería chillar demasiado fuerte entre ellos. Del mismo modo una obra toréutica [o sea, de metal tallado, esculpido] debería expresarse puramente como tal, debe parecer como tallada a partir del lleno; lo que preparan los otros oficios de la metaltécnica para facilitar el proceso debe ser de naturaleza tal que no se manifiesta de manera alguna o lo hace sólo como factor auxiliar del diseño / la conformación.


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

yo diría "la obra debe parecer integralmente, completamente tallada", sin colado, repujado, etc., sin trabajo ulterior, como precisas. Diría que se puede deducir a partir de _geringster Mit*hil*fe..., je weniger..._ y demás cuidados señalados durante el proceso.  Texto un poco difícil.


----------



## Geviert

Hola nuevamente,

a menos que en _Toreutik_ la frase en cuestión tenga un significado técnico específico (como dejas entender en tu segunda interpretación), pienso que "_aus dem Vollen_ _geschnitzt_" tiene únicamente una función meramente estilística en el texto (por lo tanto no va traducida en sus partes) y deriva de una _Wendung_ recurrente en los campos donde se utiliza el arte y metal (Toreutik, en efecto, pero también en cualquier otro ámbito metalmecánico, como la producción de autos, motocicletas y repuestos).

 Por lo que noto revisando algunos artículos, en la _Toreutik _se insiste más (muy retóricamente) en la parte artística, creativa, "delicada" de la obra, que en la parte metaltécnica, que es más robusta, "artificial", menos "expresiva" digamos. Si vemos bien, tu mismo texto es un ejemplo perfecto de este tipo de _Stilisierung _a favor de lado artístico (_debe "surgir"..., con la menor..., cuanto menos lastiman su piel"..._). Por lo demás, lo mismo es afirmado expresamente al final: _*los otros *oficios de la metaltécnica....
_
De aquí deduzco que la frase en cuestión tenga una función estilística, más aún si la frase es introducida por la forma alemana _wie ... erscheinen_.

Ergo me quedo con mi propuesta.


----------



## baufred

... el texto no es difícil sino es un texto antiguo (siglo 18 o 19) sobre la herrería/forja artesanal (o artesanía de forja) y/o la fundición de hierro o posiblemente de bronce dónde >wie aus dem Vollen geschnitzt erscheinen< significa que la obra terminada debe parecer de forma monolito aunque estaba compuesto de varias piezas p.e. soldadas y esto exige un tratamento final de las conexiones al parecer que uno no las puede identificar ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Geviert

Hola Baufred,



> significa que la obra terminada debe parecer de forma monolito aunque estaba compuesto de varias piezas


en efecto, quiere decir que debe _parecer _de forma *integral*, no elaborada en partes (vgl.#2).

PS. que algo sea antiguo no lo convierte en algo fácil. (me refería en todo caso a la traducción castellana, no al contenido, nuevo o antiguo que sea).


----------



## Spharadi

Existe la expresión "aus dem Vollen schöpfen", la cual significa en castellano rioplatense "sacarle el jugo a la oportunidad", en España dirán "la ocasión la pintan calva",  en inglés "hacer el heno mientras brille el sol" o bien "forjar el hierro mientras esté rojo". 
Aplicando estas observaciones,  el autor tal vez quiere indicar que hay que tallarlo usando todos los recursos disponibles, de tal manera que pueda apreciarse la maestría de su ejecución y asi alcance una presencia prominente. 
Tal vez sirva este comentario.


----------

